# Irritated with PetPlan



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Ugh! So annoyed. I submitted a claim for Missy on 2/11/14 - the very day she was seen by the vet for the shaking. And still NOTHING has been done with my claim. It's just sitting there complete waiting for a claim person to look at it. I've called several times and they told me they have 30 days to make a decision. Has anybody else had this trouble with a claim waiting this long to pay? They have all of the vet records from the time I got her. she's never been ill so I don't see what the problem is. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> Ugh! So annoyed. I submitted a claim for Missy on 2/11/14 - the very day she was seen by the vet for the shaking. And still NOTHING has been done with my claim. It's just sitting there complete waiting for a claim person to look at it. I've called several times and they told me they have 30 days to make a decision. Has anybody else had this trouble with a claim waiting this long to pay? They have all of the vet records from the time I got her. she's never been ill so I don't see what the problem is.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



They do have 30 days, but I have never had to wait that long - usually a 7-10 days after they have not only the claim but all of the documentation that they requested from the Vet - are you sure that they have everything?
I have noticed though that the larger the claim, the faster they seem to process it, which I guess is good because it is easier to wait to get $50 bucks back then to wait for $5,000.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I should be getting $85 back


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I hope they provide good coverage especially with poor Ash needing to visit the vet too.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Wouldn't you know as SOON as I posted this, ash started screaming. Did I jinx myself?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I have $50 deductible and 100% reimbursement. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well I am so glad that you won't have to worry about the bill for Ash - just concentrate on getting him better, no expense spared.
This is why I also have the 100% coverage for the huge bills. Got the $200 deductible though because the lower deductible was a huge increase in premiums for my old girls.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

I made many claims for our cat over the 8 years she blessed us with, I never had a problem with them so hopefully they will sort it soon


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Well today is the 30th day and the claim paid in the last day. Lol. Hope Ash's claim doesn't take this long. I need my $5711 back quick!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> Well today is the 30th day and the claim paid in the last day. Lol. Hope Ash's claim doesn't take this long. I need my $5711 back quick!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Just make sure that they get all of the documentation that they need - I have always had my large claims settled, and the check in my hand before the credit card bill was due!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> Well today is the 30th day and the claim paid in the last day. Lol. Hope Ash's claim doesn't take this long. I need my $5711 back quick!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


that's an ouch. will be waiting to hear how it goes. good luck!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well, I just put in another claim for over a thousand dollars - I will let you guys know, but I am completely confident that I won't have a problem. The only thing that I am unsure of, and will find it interesting to see if they approve is I added, the pill organizers, pill cutter, and the dogs butter peanut butter that I need to give her meds - I have a feeling that they will cover it, but we will see. When Teaka had her dental, and was still having pain after, they covered the fluoride toothpaste that the vet suggested, even though it isn't really "prescription".
Anyhow, very grateful for Petplan - so far, only in their second year of coverage, what they have paid me has far exceeded what I have paid them for both dogs. Teaka has not had any claims this year, and I don't expect that she will, but with her heart condition it is clear that Tangee's reimbursements will greatly exceed what I am paying them for both dogs! They most definitely have a lifetime customer in me! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok, claim and receipts received - start the countdown!
Though it should be noted that I ask the vets for copies of their notes and send it on in along with the initial claim, which I think can save some time - there is really nothing extra for them to ask for, they have it all.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Ok, claim and receipts received - start the countdown!
> Though it should be noted that I ask the vets for copies of their notes and send it on in along with the initial claim, which I think can save some time - there is really nothing extra for them to ask for, they have it all.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I sent 20 pages in for ash. And that wasn't even the notes! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> I sent 20 pages in for ash. And that wasn't even the notes!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Wow, what was it? I don't think that they are interested in lab reports, X-rays etc. All they really want to know was it pre-existing to when the dog signed up, did you follow all of the doctors recommendations (for example, if the doctor told you the dog's teeth needed cleaning, and you did not do it, they might not pay for a tooth extraction later on), and they want to know what the diagnosis was, and if there is more then one that needs a deductible applied ( but they are pretty good about that - when Teaka had several teeth extracted for different reasons, and had two skin biopsies done on two different types of bumps, they only applied one deductible for teeth, and one for skin, which I was pretty happy about, because if they had applied for each and every diagnosis, I think I might of owed them money lol)and all of that info is in the chart notes, so if you want to be proactive, I would get those over to them instead of waiting to see if they ask!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I have Pets Best and love it! I switched from Trupanion a few years ago because it never paid anything - every claim hit me with a deductible which resulted in never getting anything reimbursed. Pets Best is reasonable, rates are not bad and it pays very fast! Customer service is great and you can choose all levels of plans.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

PoodlePaws are you going to be ok? First, Missy, then, Ash, now PetPlan problems AND insomnia. You have my permission to board Missy overnight, eat chocolate, watch movies and hide under the covers! Hang in there!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Wow, what was it? I don't think that they are interested in lab reports, X-rays etc. All they really want to know was it pre-existing to when the dog signed up, did you follow all of the doctors recommendations (for example, if the doctor told you the dog's teeth needed cleaning, and you did not do it, they might not pay for a tooth extraction later on), and they want to know what the diagnosis was, and if there is more then one that needs a deductible applied ( but they are pretty good about that - when Teaka had several teeth extracted for different reasons, and had two skin biopsies done on two different types of bumps, they only applied one deductible for teeth, and one for skin, which I was pretty happy about, because if they had applied for each and every diagnosis, I think I might of owed them money lol)and all of that info is in the chart notes, so if you want to be proactive, I would get those over to them instead of waiting to see if they ask!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It was only the invoice and the H&p. can you believe!??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

hopetocurl said:


> PoodlePaws are you going to be ok? First, Missy, then, Ash, now PetPlan problems AND insomnia. You have my permission to board Missy overnight, eat chocolate, watch movies and hide under the covers! Hang in there!


I will just be sooo glad when the girls can be their old selves again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> It was only the invoice and the H&p. can you believe!??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



That must have been some mega invoice lol H&P couldn't be more then a page!
Trust me on the notes though - by the time that they might decide that they need them, request it from the Vet, a few faxes don't make it through, weeks could be wasted!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

PetPlan has been good to me (paws crossed). I have almost always received my check no more than 8 business days after I fax them the paperwork.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Also like any company you get your tougher to deal with workers, and your easy peasy ones.
A while back I called and asked them to send me that $25 gift card for referring a friend. The woman I spoke to said "oh no, we are getting really popular now, we can't just send gift cards on your say so, your friend has to call and ask. I argued with her a bit, and finally she looked up my friends account, and said oh no, she joined less then a month ago, we have to make sure that she doesn't change her mind and cancel during the cancelation period. So she said, when the month is up, we will send it to you.
So when I was on the phone with another person yesterday, I asked her why I never received the card, she looked and said there is no record of it in your account, I sighed and said ok, do you want my friends info to look up, and she said, nope, don't bother, i'll just send it out to you today. 9 out of 10 times I get the easy peasy happiness managers, but for that 10th time, I think I am learning, don't waste my time - get off the phone, and try to get one of the 9 later - even more important if you need to speak to them about a claim in the thousands of dollars!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well now they are being annoying by asking for records from before she signed up - well hello, you already got that when you settled her 5 or 6 prior claims - you would not have settled those without it! I know that it will still work out in the end but man I hate mindless bureaucracy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

it's not mindless bureaucracy. it's sheer laziness and refusal to take responsibility. as in, how hard is it to realize those records are already in the system.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

patk said:


> it's not mindless bureaucracy. it's sheer laziness and refusal to take responsibility. as in, how hard is it to realize those records are already in the system.



Yup, I told that to the person that I spoke to on the phone today, and all she would do was offer to call my Vet to hurry it up!
I mean come on, even if they failed to keep the records, they have got to know that they already saw them because they have settled all of those prior claims, including one for the same darn Cardiologist!
I fully understood why they needed them the first time , but this is just nuts! When I get my puppy, will they ask to see the sire and dam's medical records lol!?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok, faith restored - they found the records that I had already provided and have sent the claim to the adjuster for payment - I will let you know if I get everything that I expect!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Quick question.. I'm looking at pet plan now, what coverage do you have? I'm wondering if I should go bronze, silver or gold. I'll probably do $200 deductible and 100% reimbursement. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Since my girls are 12 years old, I got the gold - their older sister went through around $15,000 in her final months - and if we had gotten "the save", who knows how much more, so I want as much coverage for them as I can possibly have. 
Besides, if you look at the quotes, there really is a small difference in cost between bronze, silver and gold. I was just checking rates for my possible new puppy, and the rate only went up about $3.00 a month for each level.
They also have the $200 deductible, because getting the lower one seems to effect the rate quite a bit, and I figure that it is no big deal to pay the higher deductible only once a year on a diagnosis.
They also have 100% reimbursement (which is also a big factor in determining the rate), but with older dogs who might actually spend the $22,000, I think that it is worth it! When I get a puppy, I, after I see that she is stable and healthy during the first year, I might go down in reimbursement percentage, gambling that the odds of her having a huge bill will be low from age 1-10. 
Also, double check me with Petplan on this, but as I understand it, they will allow you to raise the coverage from bronze to silver or gold once a year, but anything diagnosed under the earlier level would remain covered only up to that amount even after the raise, BUT for the percentage of reimbursement, they have told me that you can raise the percentage at any time, and it would take effect the first of the next month, even for something that was diagnosed prior to the change. For example, if my puppy was covered at bronze, at 80% and was diagnosed with a luxating patella on March 25th, if I raised her coverage to Gold and 100% beginning April1st, she could have the surgery on April 2nd, and I would be reimbursed 100%, but only up to to $10,00.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I've been following this thread because I've been thinking about enrolling Jazz in PetPlan but just haven't gotten around to doing it. When the business with the possible cardiac condition came up, I thought I'd delayed too long. I'll take care of that this week.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

JudyD said:


> I've been following this thread because I've been thinking about enrolling Jazz in PetPlan but just haven't gotten around to doing it. When the business with the possible cardiac condition came up, I thought I'd delayed too long. I'll take care of that this week.


It's done. Jazz has bronze level coverage.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

JudyD said:


> It's done. Jazz has bronze level coverage.



Good for you! Things sure have changed since the awful VPI was the only option, and the word needs to get out to dog lovers that with the new and wonderful companies, you really do get everything that you would wish for in pet health insurance!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Just make sure to read the contract and make sure that you follow the rules (such as the annual vet visit).
Also be prepared for them wanting to see two years prior Vet notes and going over them with a fine tooth comb for pre-existing conditions when you make your first claim ( and sometimes incorrectly when you makes your seventh claim like they just did with me lol) 
If you really want to be proactive, you might want to get those records for yourself, and make sure that there are no errors or things worded in such a way that they cause doubt (I'd want to go over those cardiac records and make sure that it is really clear that his heart is normal, and make sure that your Vet documents something to the effect of what he or she heard being an error, and offer an alternate explanation, such as perhaps he was panting heavily when he listened the last time). Teaka's vet had documented that a tooth was chipped prior to her coverage, but Petplan accepted her later statement that it was an error (she still has the tooth, and it is not chipped)
Also, if you wish, you can ask them to do an underwriting, where they will go through all prior records and they will tell you right now if they would consider anything pre-existing. They offered that to me, but I said don't bother because it would not change the care that I would do no matter what they said.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Tiny Poodles, I just a few minutes ago got the cardiac report from MedVet, with very clear info that Jazz's heart is perfectly normal. I've printed it off, as well as the certificate of insurance, and filed it with the rest of her papers. I don't recall that there has been any question about her health until this scare with the murmur, so I think we're good to go. Thanks so much for your posts. Knowing that Petplan has worked for you made my decision to go with them easier.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

JudyD said:


> Tiny Poodles, I just a few minutes ago got the cardiac report from MedVet, with very clear info that Jazz's heart is perfectly normal. I've printed it off, as well as the certificate of insurance, and filed it with the rest of her papers. I don't recall that there has been any question about her health until this scare with the murmur, so I think we're good to go. Thanks so much for your posts. Knowing that Petplan has worked for you made my decision to go with them easier.



So glad to hear it - though I would still have your regular vet document having made an error just to clear up any "lose ends" people don't hesitate to bash on the internet when they are unhappy with a company, but I love sharing something great when I find it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

My girls have gold coverage, $50 deductible and 100% reimbursement. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I looked at all three levels and decided, given Jazz does seem to be really healthy (and given I'll have a new pup to cover in a couple of months), that the basic level, with $200 deductible and 90% coverage after that, made the most sense. (Had I done this three weeks ago, when I first started thinking about it, I'd have come out well ahead on a claim for her cardiac workup... Ah, hindsight is a wonderful thing. If only it could be used in advance.)


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> My girls have gold coverage, $50 deductible and 100% reimbursement.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



The rates will vary depending upon where you live and the age of your dogs, but when I priced it for my girls, taking the lower deductible greatly increased the monthly premium, so I figured that since my biggest concern is the huge bills, not the day to day bills, I would take the $200 deductible, and so far that is working out well - Teaka has had no claims this year, and Tangee, everything goes back to the heart diagnosis, so paying a $200 deductible once a year is no big deal to have thousands covered.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

JudyD said:


> I looked at all three levels and decided, given Jazz does seem to be really healthy (and given I'll have a new pup to cover in a couple of months), that the basic level, with $200 deductible and 90% coverage after that, made the most sense. (Had I done this three weeks ago, when I first started thinking about it, I'd have come out well ahead on a claim for her cardiac workup... Ah, hindsight is a wonderful thing. If only it could be used in advance.)



Yup, if only I had discovered it for Taylee, I would be around $14,000 richer, I wish that I had some advance hindsight myself 
And I agree with you, for a young dog, I would probably go for the lower level of coverage - though with the puppy, I will probably go for the higher level for the first year, just to make sure that there is no chronic illness, but it is hard to imagine anything that a youngster might have - swallowing foreign body, breaking leg, and such costing more then $10,000. but with an older dog such as Tangee, well I am just crossing my fingers that she does not go over the $22,000 in any given policy period - I actually realized with some relief that her heart issues became more serious half way through her policy period, so we will have a fresh new $22,000 to spend come September!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok, well the good news is that the check is already on the way.
The bad news is that I am not happy with the amount - the reason being that I submitted it as a continuation of a previous claim, and they are treating it as a new diagnosis, with a new deductible. 
Last October, Tangee had a collapse when I had them out in their stroller, took her to my regular Vet, she found her heart murmur unchanged, and found nothing in her bloodwork. She had been to the cardiologist less than 3 months earlier, so she did not think it was necessary to go back to the cardiologist. Fast forward to now, and Tangee begins to have collapses when running in the hallway, take her to the regular Vet, the murmur is still unchanged, but this time take her to the cardiologist, and find that her heart disease has progressed severely. Now wouldn't logic dictate that since NO reason was found for the first collapse, that it was obviously from the same cause - we were just too stupid to pick it up! But no, it is not indicated in the records that they were connected, so now I am going to have to get my Vet to write a letter indicating that it was the probable cause (lucky for me my new vet is pretty cool, because I know that my old vet would have balked at implying that he missed the earlier pick-up).
Plus, just for everyone's information, you really can't always trust them to read the records well - there was a 20 something charge on the bill for a medication for her eyes, which I did not request payment for because it would not meet the deductible, and in their decision they wrote that I should submit a separate claim for the SKIN condition - so who is reviewing the records that does not know a eye med from a skin med? Anyhow, now that I have found that her eye, skin and stomach issues have evaporated as soon as she began the heart meds, I am going to make sure that her Vet documents that, and will submit that charge as a secondary diagnosis, which should be covered under the primary without an additional deductible.
Don't get me wrong, I still LOVE Petplan, but still it is what it is, and it can take some effort to make sure that all the documentation is in place to make the payments happen....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

This makes me sooooo irritated. You submitted yours WAY after I did Ash's. mine is STILL pending. Is there a way to speed this up??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

PoodlePaws said:


> This makes me sooooo irritated. You submitted yours WAY after I did Ash's. mine is STILL pending. Is there a way to speed this up??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sometimes you have to be the squeaky wheel...keep calling.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> This makes me sooooo irritated. You submitted yours WAY after I did Ash's. mine is STILL pending. Is there a way to speed this up??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Have you checked your account online? As soon as I saw that they had "requested information from the vet and were awaiting a reply" I called up to see what they wanted and found out that they were requesting stuff from before she was enrolled, which they already had. Often I find that a phone call to them gets things in motion, even when they don't give you an indication on the phone that it will, I will check my account the next day, and suddenly progress. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

hopetocurl said:


> Sometimes you have to be the squeaky wheel...keep calling.



I think that always with insurance companies you need to be the squeaky wheel lol!
But it really isn't so bad with them - there is almost never a wait time, usually I get immediately through to a human.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Finally. My check is going out in the mail tomorrow!! I'm getting everything back minus $50 deductible and $75 spay. I am SO very pleased.  they are even paying for the special prescription food I had to buy for her 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> Finally. My check is going out in the mail tomorrow!! I'm getting everything back minus $50 deductible and $75 spay. I am SO very pleased.  they are even paying for the special prescription food I had to buy for her


happy to hear that. given the cost of surgery and the trauma for all of you, it's good to hear petplan is coming through. definitely a plan to keep in mind.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> Finally. My check is going out in the mail tomorrow!! I'm getting everything back minus $50 deductible and $75 spay. I am SO very pleased.  they are even paying for the special prescription food I had to buy for her
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Now that's an "I told you so" that we can both enjoy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

And I Did get my check already - just waiting to hear how they will respond to my Vet's letter giving her opinion that it is a continuation of a previous claim, and should not have been subject to a new $200 deductible.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Maybe if there are new costs they should be on a new thread so so done just reading the title of this thread doesn't think this insurance is no good since it sounds like they came up clovers with these clams.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Has anyone enrolled in healthypaws? It was rated the number one company and I have a 100 deductible and 90% coverage. I thankfully haven't had to use it yet, but I curious if anyone has experience with them

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

hunny518 said:


> Has anyone enrolled in healthypaws? It was rated the number one company and I have a 100 deductible and 90% coverage. I thankfully haven't had to use it yet, but I curious if anyone has experience with them
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I've seen quite a few on the forum with healthy paws. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well,maybe I shouldn't comment and keep bringing up the title of the thread, but just got a message from Petplan that after reviewing the letter from my vet, they are sending me that two hundred dollar deductible that was inappropriately applied.
I just submitted another $475 claim, and I am certain that I will receive 100% back!
In summary - Petplan was the smartest decision that I ever made for my girls!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

How do I change the title??? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

PM the admin or the moderator and they can change it for you.


----------

